# Red bump on vulva (pic inside)



## JackG (Jun 14, 2017)

Last night my girlfriend noticed this red bump on her pitbull's private parts, she said she's behaving normally but is concerned that it could be serious. To me it looks like it could be a bug bite or a blister but I don't know, we were hoping somebody with more knowledge could chime in. She's already keeping an eye on the dog's behavior and will bring her to the vet in a few days, we just want to know if we should do something before that.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

It looks like a bug bite of some kind. Take her to the vet just to be sure though. That would be a nasty place to get an infection.


----------



## angela w (Jun 13, 2017)

HI, we have 2 blue boys n 2 brindle girls, our females have had those same kind of bumps in past one of my girls more than the other. it was like a zit but in more of a boil form. i kept her clean n used some skin wipes( aloe/teatree) from time to time and they eventually go away although it was a sorta slow process but she never seemed to act like they bother her and we never had to take a trip to vet. my suggestion although not much is just keep an eye on it getting inected . i think there soreta like an ingrown hair. Let us know what they say if you do go to the vet..  goodluck!


----------

